# I just watched the Matrix today.



## SamEq (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever be able to sleep again.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I understand. I have watched the film too.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

lol u shoulda took the blue pill


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't start reading sci-fi until after I watched Matrix. 
Funnily enough my first introducition to the story was my cousine recounting it to me in minute detail on a long hiking trip. It got me so excited I had to see it rightaway. Never having spoken about my DP/DR to anyone this marked the moment I realized I wasn't the only one unsure of reality. After all someone wrote that story and it didn't just do well in cinemas for the state of the art special effects.
Almost as exciting as finding out what this set of feelings and perceptions is called and stumbling across this forum years later.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Best. Film. Ever.

Remember that you are in charge of your own reality, and think rationally and logically, that will keep you from freaking out.

Peace.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

sonnl said:


> lol u shoulda took the blue pill











I like that movie a lot. The first is the best in my opinion.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Those who liked the Matrix might quite like The 13th Floor as well- Although that is camonbert in places. 
Bookwise there is William Gibson (e.g. Neuromancer) and
Michael Marshall Smith's Only Forward (Don't read the back! The English one gives bits away but the German translation has a big spoiler on it. When I got a friend a copy I ended up DIY-ing the back







)


----------



## SamEq (Sep 4, 2010)

I just remember the part when someone says something like, 'Have you ever had a dream that seemed to be real?' And I thought, damn, that basically sums up my life.
I think the movie (unintentionally) does a very good job of describing what life feels like to someone with DR.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

The thing is, even if our universe turned out to be holographic (New Scientist article & UC Berkeley youtube vid) that doesn't make it any less real. Life is life.. na na nana na. 
What an annoying tune that was.
I'll stick with I think therefore I am







That assumption seems save to me.


----------

